# Families :) meeting up...?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi we moved here in sept 12, live in Motor City we have a nearly 4 year old boy and looking to meet families with children similar age, well looking to meet lots of lovely people really , but with little ones can't always do everything for example clubbing till early hours anymore  
Be good to meet others


----------

